# Hints tips and advice for buying a 2nd hand Big white



## StudentOfLight (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi all, I've found a 2nd hand 200mm f/2 at a very reasonable price. Haven't met up with the seller yet but would like some general advice. I'm interested in using the lens for photographing ice skating in poor lighting conditions. (e.g. f/2 at 1/800s, ISO 3200)

Do these super teles need any sort of special care or regular preventative maintenance and what sort of hidden running costs are involved? The CPN article there is nothing more than a vague mention on lens servicing: http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/care_and_maintenance/camera_and_lens_care.do?page=3


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2016)

Nothing specific in terms of routine maintenance. Make sure all the accessories are there, replacements are inordinately expensive. Check the drop-in filter holder, glass should be clear. 

Check serial # against this service notice:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=2401


----------



## scyrene (Jan 26, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> Hi all, I've found a 2nd hand 200mm f/2 at a very reasonable price. Haven't met up with the seller yet but would like some general advice. I'm interested in using the lens for photographing ice skating in poor lighting conditions. (e.g. f/2 at 1/800s, ISO 3200)
> 
> Do these super teles need any sort of special care or regular preventative maintenance and what sort of hidden running costs are involved? The CPN article there is nothing more than a vague mention on lens servicing: http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/care_and_maintenance/camera_and_lens_care.do?page=3



Neuro's spot on. If you can get this lens for a good price, do! It's the most overpriced of all the big whites imho, even secondhand. There's no care or maintenance you wouldn't do for any piece of kit - and they are especially tough, durable, and reliable. Some people get a neoprene lens coat to protect the paintwork from damage, that would help maintain maximum resale value. Other than that, enjoy!


----------



## kaihp (Jan 26, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nothing specific in terms of routine maintenance. Make sure all the accessories are there, replacements are inordinately expensive. Check the drop-in filter holder, glass should be clear.



I remember hearing that the lens hood and the carrying case are hideously expensive.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2016)

kaihp said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing specific in terms of routine maintenance. Make sure all the accessories are there, replacements are inordinately expensive. Check the drop-in filter holder, glass should be clear.
> ...



The E-145b lens condom cap is over $100 (assuming you can find one).

FWIW, I far prefer the new nylon/Velcro caps on the MkII lenses.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 26, 2016)

kaihp said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing specific in terms of routine maintenance. Make sure all the accessories are there, replacements are inordinately expensive. Check the drop-in filter holder, glass should be clear.
> ...



Not that the original case is all that useful. The one that came with my 500L has never left a storeroom in the 2.5+ years I've had it. It's far too big, bulky, and attention-attracting to be a practical means of transportation for the lens (basically a Canon-branded hard suitcase). If a secondhand lens comes without one, it should be cheaper to reflect that (they're what, about £500-600 for the bigger lenses?), but I wouldn't have a problem with it not being included, as it's essentially decorative.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 26, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nothing specific in terms of routine maintenance. Make sure all the accessories are there, replacements are inordinately expensive. Check the drop-in filter holder, glass should be clear.
> 
> Check serial # against this service notice:
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=2401


All accessories appear to be in good condition. I never thought about drop-in filters before none of my current lenses use them. Good to know, thanks!

I happened to find the TDP blog post yesterday. This definitely helps with identifying affected lenses, but would one know if the fix has been applied?

I'll see if I can meet the guy at the local ice rink to test out the low-light AF performance and resolution uniformity. Any additional tips for testing the lens out?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2016)

I'd ask the seller about the fix. Should be free regardless. 

Test as for any lens, but given the cost it's probably worth 1) testing on a tripod with live view AF since you likely won't AFMA and 2) reviewing images on a computer rather than the camera LCD (bring a laptop and USB cable or card reader).


----------

